# welcome warmouth



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

lets try this again without the bull.

Glad to have you warmouth. heres a pict of warmouth with a heck of a big bull.I know yall have seen this pict before but the man that caught it is here to claim it. This is my brother and one he** of a fisherman!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!welcome.


----------



## FishinMortician (Jun 19, 2007)

Nice fish.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Welcome as well. One of my fishing goals for the year is to catch a drum like the one in the photo. I sure as [email protected] going to try.:fishing::beer:


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

heres the other pict. same fish. Its a *real *nice fish


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Clinder, can you recommend a place to stay. I generally stay at the Howard Johnson, is there any other economical lodging in Tybee.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

economical would be the campground Their are a couple places other though. SHADE12 knows the hotel rates as well as anyone. I will find out the name of the place im thinking of but sorry right this second it slips my mind. I believe its called the royal palms. I will see can I get the number for ya.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Any info will be helpful. The Howard Johnson is not bad but it is always good to have other options.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Ask and ye shall recieve. give me a day or two.


----------



## Capt Quint (Dec 3, 2007)

Great Red! welcome aboard
i guess some guys here don't know that those tybee reds shine


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Capt Quint said:


> Great Red! welcome aboard
> i guess some guys here don't know that those tybee reds shine


god bud ive caught and seen more bulls than most not more than anybody but more than most and that fish was absolutly beautiful bud I mean beautiful.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I just realized i started this thread saying lets try this again without the *bull *but that cant happen cause the bull is beautiful so I guess i meant to say without the s**t


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*the dunes*



abass105 said:


> Clinder, can you recommend a place to stay. I generally stay at the Howard Johnson, is there any other economical lodging in Tybee.


me and shade12 stay at the dunes u can walk to pier not that fare away ether great rates to


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Deano, thanks for the info. I will check into that as well. With the price of gas being as it is, you try to do whatever you can. Thanks again.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

abass105

I checked for you and found a place called the royal palms that has a 52 dollar weekday rate and a 62 dollar weekend rate for mid april. hope this helps.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*PURDY WERK,Warmouth!!!!*

Now that SC fish has some belly to him..Most of the pics I've seen of SC fish were long and kinda skinny,but that one is a gooden.. 

Hopefully one day you and your brother can come up and catch a NC drum to go along with the one in that pic.. OR,the way things are going down here with injuctions and such,I may be paying you two a visit... 

Welcome aboard,always good to have another one on here that loves catch'n them rascals...


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

Drumdum said:


> Now that SC fish has some belly to him..Most of the pics I've seen of SC fish were long and kinda skinny,but that one is a gooden..
> 
> Hopefully one day you and your brother can come up and catch a NC drum to go along with the one in that pic.. OR,the way things are going down here with injuctions and such,I may be paying you two a visit...
> 
> Welcome aboard,always good to have another one on here that loves catch'n them rascals...


Iffin we come up you willing to be or guide?? we will absolutely fish with you here as long as you would like. I can get you free lodging also for ya!! sorry though folks the free lodging is for DD only.:redface:


----------



## saltandsand (Nov 29, 2007)

Now that's one heck of a great fish! Nice post indeed.


----------



## warmouth (Mar 3, 2008)

Drumdum said:


> Now that SC fish has some belly to him..Most of the pics I've seen of SC fish were long and kinda skinny,but that one is a gooden..
> 
> Hopefully one day you and your brother can come up and catch a NC drum to go along with the one in that pic.. OR,the way things are going down here with injuctions and such,I may be paying you two a visit...
> 
> Welcome aboard,always good to have another one on here that loves catch'n them rascals...


thanks for the welcome. looks like you got a sweet setup at Drumdums place in prime drum territory:fishing: how lucky are you! heard alot about you and looking forward to meeting you when we take you up on your offer. I think I can leave SAV long enough to go see DD and take part in some of the best fishing in the world. thanks again


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Thanks for the offer Clynder,hopefully this injuction thing doesn't shut our beaches down,and ya'll got a great beach to fish up here..


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Clinder, thanks for the info on the hotel. I had always wondered about that place. It is just what I am looking for. :fishing:


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*the dunes*



abass105 said:


> Clinder, thanks for the info on the hotel. I had always wondered about that place. It is just what I am looking for. :fishing:


i know we like the dunes because u can walk to the pier and dont have to pay the godawfull parking meter they make a killin of thos darn things and if you dont feed it well be prepaired to pay the tickit.


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

I know exactly what you mean. I was there a couple of times last fall and it got old real quick having to pay those meters. But, I guess you can not fight city hall. I am really looking forward to coming down and fishing for a few days. I gotta hit the lottery and buy a house on the beach.:fishing::beer:


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*beach house*



abass105 said:


> I know exactly what you mean. I was there a couple of times last fall and it got old real quick having to pay those meters. But, I guess you can not fight city hall. I am really looking forward to coming down and fishing for a few days. I gotta hit the lottery and buy a house on the beach.:fishing::beer:


boy that would be sweet fish till u fall out and then fish some more. where u at in atl anyway im in north georgia on lake lanier in gainesville


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

deano said:


> boy that would be sweet fish till u fall out and then fish some more. where u at in atl anyway im in north georgia on lake lanier in gainesville


you should come down when me and shade12 are going that would be great fun we can all get togther and :fishing:and :beer:we might even get clinder to come out with us if we can get him of thos sheepes long enuff it great fun tho great people and great fishing


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Deano, I am actually in Atlanta, less than 10 minutes from Atlantic Station and the Georgia Aquarium. I actually am up in Gainesville a bit. Riverside Military Academy and Gainesville Salvage are a couple of my customers. When are you going to Tybee, I travel a lot on my job. I just found out I have to leave for two weeks starting Monday, but will really be itching to get out when I get back. I am actually trying to order a new rod from Tommy right now.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

abass105 said:


> Deano, I am actually in Atlanta, less than 10 minutes from Atlantic Station and the Georgia Aquarium. I actually am up in Gainesville a bit. Riverside Military Academy and Gainesville Salvage are a couple of my customers. When are you going to Tybee, I travel a lot on my job. I just found out I have to leave for two weeks starting Monday, but will really be itching to get out when I get back. I am actually trying to order a new rod from Tommy right now.


me and shade12 will be down may the 10 thru 17 maybe u can come down and:fishing:with us


----------



## abass105 (Jun 13, 2006)

Deano, that sounds good. I have just put that on my calendar. I will probably sneak away for a couple of days before then. Maybe when the whiting start biting good. Let's keep in touch. I have never been to Jacksonville Beach Pier that is on my list for this spring.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*keeping in touch*



abass105 said:


> Deano, that sounds good. I have just put that on my calendar. I will probably sneak away for a couple of days before then. Maybe when the whiting start biting good. Let's keep in touch. I have never been to Jacksonville Beach Pier that is on my list for this spring.


that sounds great dude we have a lot of fun when we go down and yes deff keep in touch


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

can anyone say highjacked thread!!


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

clinder said:


> can anyone say highjacked thread!!


Better than the last time, quit yer complaining.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

clinder said:


> can anyone say highjacked thread!!


Calm down, clinder. People are just talking fishing.


----------



## deano (Jul 30, 2007)

*highjacked*



clinder said:


> can anyone say highjacked thread!!


sorry dude didnt mean to hi jack its nice to meet people close to home that like to fish.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

I figuered yall new I was pickin cause *I know yall are!*!!! cept for *sand flea *of course that guy aint ever posted or come close to any thread im on!!!!!!!!!!!!! calm down ......................what for seems yall need a mod for this board im up for the job.............oh yeah!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

It took *me* to get the owner to post on our board !!!!!!!!!!! Just pickin my man I swear it!!


----------



## pbmang (Apr 25, 2007)

deano said:


> sorry dude didnt mean to hi jack its nice to meet people close to home that like to fish.


not to keep the hijacking going but...

I'm in Acworth, not too far from you guys, and use to live in Lawrenceville.


----------

